# Tinted Moisturizer Suggestions for Darker Skin



## chocolatesauce (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys! I feel as though my skin is in pretty good shape so I don't want to use a foundation. I always hear to try a tinted moisturizer but I know that some things that work for lighter skinned folks do not work for darker skinned folks. 

So I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for tinted moisturizers that work well on African-Americans like me. I am a Nia Long/Tangi Miller complexion.

Also, how do you apply tinted moisturizer? Do you use your hands or a brush?
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 15, 2009)

Neutrogena has a nice tinted moisturizer. I used to use it and I really liked it. I am NW45 and it still worked even for me.


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Feb 23, 2009)

I am interested in finding the perfect one also. I want to get a sample of the Laura Mercier TM. The reviews are saying it's the best. Anyone tried it?


----------



## meela188 (Mar 4, 2009)

have LM's tinted moisturizer and i love it it gives me a dewy look. i think its really popular because its actually very thick. i would classify it as a light coverage foundation. i prefer Bobbi Brown's skin foundation but that is even lighter than LM's TM. so if you are looking for heavy coverage it wouldn't work for you. if you want something to just give you that polished look but still look very natural its a good choice.


----------



## meela188 (Mar 4, 2009)

i know stila has a TM for darker complexions


----------



## ms. kendra (Mar 4, 2009)

Good question!
All the ones I've tried always look ashy or grayish.  I usually just mix a couple of drops of liquid foundation or Revlon Skinlights bronzer in my moisturizer.


----------



## Rosario (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd definitely would recommend Benefits You Rebel tinted moisturizer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they only have two shades the red bottle is for darker skin. Im not an african american but we are very dark   i use this alot on my niece when she comes over for makeovers. It makes her skin glow. I really recommend this!!!

you can get this either at Sephora or any Macys that has a Benefit counter its a lil pricey $30 (but its worth it) 

U can apply this with your hands or with MAC's 187 brush i prefer the brush since it leaves a flawless look.


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 4, 2009)

I use a stila tm in bronze. I love it. It has an spf.  It gives my skin a nice glow.  I apply it using my coastal scents brush ( the dupe for MAC 187).


----------



## shyste (Mar 5, 2009)

I am NW45 & use tinted moisturizer in summer..and I make my own..using a couple drops of foundation & couple drops of Oil of Olay moisturizer on back of my hand, mix w/ foundation brush & apply..it worked all last summer..and I used Maybelline's Age rewind foundation in cocoa..worked great for drugstore!!!  Haven't tried any others...


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 5, 2009)

I use Laura Mercier Tinted moisturizer in ALMOND. (im a Mac NC 43/44) I love it. I have the oil free one.It has an SPF 20 and it has pretty good coverage for a tinted moisturizer. I wear it alone everyday with some setting powder and I love it. It comes in 7 shades and 3 I would consider woc shades. Although it is expensive. Its worth it!

ETA: sorry I said I use Tan. I actually use almond as my shade. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 5, 2009)

I second Laura Mercier!!!  It comes with an oil-free and regular formula.  Very nice. I am going back to it.

I'm an NC44 but I wear the foundation in Sand.


----------



## User38 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_I am NW45 & use tinted moisturizer in summer..and I make my own..using a couple drops of foundation & couple drops of Oil of Olay moisturizer on back of my hand, mix w/ foundation brush & apply..it worked all last summer..and I used Maybelline's Age rewind foundation in cocoa..worked great for drugstore!!! Haven't tried any others...




_

 





Yep, that is exactly how I formulate my own Tinted Moisturizer -- I get much better results cause the color is usually perfect and the Moisturizer although oil free can be a regular one for a drier complexion.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 5, 2009)

Before I started wearing foundation, I would use Elizabeth Arden Illuminizing TM.  The color matched me perfectly and I used it on a friend who is a couple shades different from me and it worked for her as well.  So it's pretty forgiving with the shades.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohh I also apply it with my hands and buff some setting powder with a kabuki brush.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 5, 2009)

I use the  Neutrogena Health Skin Glow Sheer (SPF 30) in Medium to Tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









6 different shades:


----------



## shyste (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_





Yep, that is exactly how I formulate my own Tinted Moisturizer -- I get much better results cause the color is usually perfect and the Moisturizer although oil free can be a regular one for a drier complexion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cool...I like it that way and the Maybelline foundation is pretty good & I just set w/ powder...I just think if I can do something myself that is inexpensive then that works for me...

I have a daughter going to college soon..so I have to hold back on some things...


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks ladies for all the suggestions. its almost time for the spring/summer and lawd knows i aint trying to be caking a rack of foundation on my skin. lol


----------



## NaturalT (Mar 6, 2009)

A bit of topic, but Diorskin Nude foundation gives that perfect your skin but better look similar to a TM and really lasts all day. Its a light to medium coverage and possibly could be mixed with a moisturizer for super light coverage. I applied it with my FINGERS and my face looked flawless and it is light weight. I think this is the best facial product i've tried as far as a base for the skin in years. This puts my Scott Barnes to shame! Good for all skin types and for extra oily skin apply a mattifiying primer or powder. Expensive but good for the skin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My color is NC45 in MAC but with this it is Dark Sand (51).


----------



## beauty_marked (Mar 6, 2009)

Im also on the hunt for a new TM. The only TM i have used is Bobbi Brown. And i LOVED it, with the EXCEPTION that it wasnt oil free and it made my skin oilier. But the color match was perfect, and the coverage was flawless. The BB TM with a MSF Natural to set? Talk about airbrushed and fabulous.


----------



## Meci (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Smashbox TM.. I love it! I'm nw47ish, it's the only one I've been able to find in my skintone at a reasonable price


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 9, 2009)

^Yeah I'm so interested in the Smashbox TM ...when I went to get tested for the MUFE HD ..she added also tried the smashbox on me so = love!


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought the Smashbox tinted moisturizer yesterday.  I am NW 45/47 and the dark works perfectly on me!!!

I have VERY - EXTREMELY oily skin.  So far, it has been great.  Also, I have sensitive skin and it hasn't broken me out...  YEAH!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 10, 2009)

If yall are sayin' that the Smashbox TM is good like _that_, I will definitely check it out.  I'm almost done with my Laura Mercier, anyway.


----------



## grapegirlplum (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meci* 

 
_I use Smashbox TM.. I love it! I'm nw47ish, it's the only one I've been able to find in my skintone at a reasonable price_

 
I am loving the Smashbox also!!!  I am a NW45, and I got a sample of Smashbox# 4.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2009)

I like Smashbox SHEER FOCUS TINTED MOISTURIZER.  I am a NC45.  I also like MAC Select Tint.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 11, 2009)

I use Mary Kay tinted moisturizer, its perfect and covers what i need it to. The shades even go darker than NC50 (mac equiv)


----------



## MissLola_1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been making my own moisturizer since Monday: jojoba/avocao oil + vegetal pigments.
The results is nice and natural plus when I apply my blush, it blends easier.


----------



## Naomi Mafeni (Dec 31, 2012)

i know what you mean i love the bobbi brown tinted moisturizer as well..u should check out the oil free version it isnt as oily as the regular and is amazing..colors are a bit lighter ..like dark in the oil free i like a little bit lighter than the dark in the regular...try it


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

I just tried Nars tinted moisturizer and it was good, but it transferred onto everything. Good thing they were just samples.


----------



## DivaLevy (Mar 27, 2013)

Laura Mercier has some great colour range/ also hear a lot of good things about NARS


----------

